# ATX Computer Case Front Panel Connectors



## waltthesalt (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi,

Yesterday I finally received my new computer case. I'm still waiting for the motherboard and other parts to come, hopefully tomorrow. The problem is, I opened the case to check it out and the front panel connectors were different than I have seen in the past. The front panel wires are all marked with "Data +1, Data -1, Gnd 1, VCC 1, SpkOut L, SpkOut R, Return L, Return R, MIC-IN, MIC-BIAS, Data +2, Data -2, Gnd 2, VCC 2, etc." I have no idea where these plug into the motherboard, and I don't have the manual for the board yet as I have not received it yet. I'm going to be using an Asus P5WD2-E motherboard. I couldn't find anything on the homepage, so any help with this is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

-Walt


----------



## iframe (Jul 16, 2008)

somthing like this http://www.808.dk/pics/k7s5a_fp1.gif
and for th audio http://www.akasa.co.uk/images/product_photos/cases/mirage_audio.JPG hope it helps


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The connectors you are looking at are the front panel USB and audio connectors, not the power on, reset, and LED connectors.


----------



## waltthesalt (Jun 1, 2008)

Iframe, the first picture just looks like the LED and power connectors. I have those as well, but I know what to do with those. The 2nd picture looks exactly like one of the 3 wire I have. I just have no idea where I would find those ports on the mobo.

win2kpro, if I add a picture of the mobo here:
Motherboard
can you tell me where I would plug these in?

I have 3 wires that look like this:
http://www.akasa.co.uk/images/product_photos/cases/mirage_audio.JPG
But different labels for each wire.

Thanks!

-Walt


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a link to your manual. All your internal connector pinouts begin on PDF page 54

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5WD2-E Premium/e2385_p5wd2-e_pr.pdf

I may be blind, but I don't see a front panel USB header on that board. Maybe someone who builds with Asus boards can provide more information.


----------



## waltthesalt (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks win2kpro,

I searched it in the manual and it says that there are:










Which I think translates to:

1 headphone/mic audio connector
2 Front header USB connectors
2 Firewire connectors

Now I guess I'll just find those on the board

Thanks!

-Walt


----------



## waltthesalt (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok,

From reading the manual, I was able to label the front panel connectors on the motherboard in case anyone else ever needs it.


----------



## waltthesalt (Jun 1, 2008)

So, in response to the picture, where would I plug in each header, being that my headers are labeled differently?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

You can see the two headers they speak of on PDF page 61, but they are not for the front panel. They are headers USB56 and USB78_WFG.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a picture of a standard USB front panel pinout.


----------



## pshnfry (Sep 18, 2005)

Wires marked as :
Data +1, Data -1, Gnd 1, VCC 1
are for front panel usb, and translate (in order) to usb_p5+, usb_p5-, gnd, usb+5v.

USB headers have Power (VCC 1 or USB+5v), Signal - (Data -1 or USB_P#-), Signal + (Data +1 or USB_P#+) and ground (Gnd 1 or GND). Some plug sets also have an additional earth which goes to the final single pin.

Most cases have these in a single fixed and keyed plug (plugs in only one way), if your unlucky they will all be individual plugs which need to be allocated to each header pin.

Sound header will follow the same principle and is almost always a singled fixed and keyed plug.

Front panel leds and switches, power and reset can be plugged in either way as they are only momentary switches. Leds are polarised but will generally either work or not, depending on which way they are plugged.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The attached diagram should help you out. It is just beyond me why board manufacturers can't label USB pinouts in a standard manner to match the markings with chassis manufacturers.

For instance; to me it is ridiculous for one board manufacturer to call *Data-, Data-,* another calls it *D-,* another calls it *P-,* and then another will call it *SBD-, *etc.

It just beats the hell out of me why they can't use a standard marking.


----------



## waltthesalt (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok, thanks a bunch guys. I think I finally understand this 

-Walt


----------

